# Pm-727m Powered Z Axis



## lpeedin (Apr 1, 2016)

Used a discarded gear motor and parts from a liquid transfer pump to fabricate a power Z axis on my 727.


----------



## Trent.R (Apr 1, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice and easy , got to love when things work the way you want.


----------



## jer (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Lee, I appreciate the video.


----------



## jer (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a tread mill motor but need reversing switch, hopefully the speed control will work. I like your power Z.


----------



## jer (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey Lee, I found a 12 volt power supply in my shop. A few years back I replaced the "converter/charger" in my old 5th wheel trailer. It puts out 12 volts DC @ 50 amps total max. That should power the Z if I do get a 727. LOL...


----------



## lpeedin (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, I'm pretty sure 50 amps will do it.


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to make this video.  I found your youtube channel and watched several videos... all well done.  Thanks!  

I have a PM727 and plan on doing something similar for the x and z axis and this is very helpful.


----------



## talvare (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice job Lee. I just wanted to mention one thing. Some of those Bodine gear motors are sensitive to mounting position. Make sure the gears are getting adequate contact with the gear lube. (but you probably already knew that !)
Ted


----------



## jdell42 (Sep 6, 2016)

After I got my new lathe up and running I made a coupler and installed a geared power window motor for the Z Lift.  The power window motor needs a few more pounds of torque to raise the head.  No problems lowering it.  

Lee any idea what the torque specs are for that motor?


----------



## Muskt (Sep 6, 2016)

I follow most of the threads here, and feel that I may be able to add something to this one.

A few years ago, while still living in Alaska, I acquired a Green Mill.  It was close in size to the PM932.  It did not have powered Z axis.  I soon tired of that game, & decided to fix it.  So, I started an extensive search for suitable "stuff" to create a lifting device for it.  I eventually stumbled onto Burden Surplus Center--- http://www.surpluscenter.com/.  Next, I spent a lot of time studying their selection of gear motors.  I finally settled on one (no longer listed on their site) that operated on 230VAC.   Unfortunately, I cannot remember the specs (torque & RPM) for it.  I believe it cost about $79 + shipping to Alaska.  I also purchased a "Lovejoy type) coupling.  As you can see in the included pics, it is pretty beefy.  It lifted the head with no problems.  If I were to guess, I would estimate 4-6 inches per minute--not smoking fast.  Being that it was 230  volts, I just wired it in from the line-in side of the VFD.  I placed an up/down switch next to the VFD, & it served me very well till I sold it & moved out of Alaska.

Hopefully the pics & link to Burden will be of some value to you.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm using a Ford Windstar (or whatever) wiper motor, 12 volt coupled to the head crank shaft, at the top of the column to raise and lower the head. No problems, the motor never gets hot, but it only runs a bit at a time.


----------



## rbtNmke (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello gang. I wish to add a power lift for my "about to be delivered PM727 w/DRO". (Hopefully Monday ).  I would like to know the specs of a successful conversion.  Perhaps RPM/ torque specs??? Is there a specific wiper motor that gets the job done??? I see wiper motors are very reasonable on Fleabay,  just wondering if they have enough umph and whether they are happy turning in reverse.
  Thank you in advance
Robert in Milwaukee


----------



## Muskt (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is a link to a setup similar to what I used in the post 4-5 above this one.
Just another idea.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...AC-1-12-HP-BALDOR-INLINE-GEARMOTOR-5-1889.axd

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## Muskt (Nov 12, 2016)

OOOPSSS!!!
I should have done a bit of looking before pressing the "post" button.
I didn't realize that the 727 was 115V.
Sorry about that.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## rbtNmke (Nov 12, 2016)

hey jer, thanks for the response. (yep, I should of stated 115v or 12v). looking at the specs of your linked gear-motor...its rated at 28rpm. is 28 sufficient??? I don't have the mill in front of me (as its now sitting in a Milwaukee shipping terminal. yaaaaa!), but I was guessing 75-100ish rpm was necessary. thoughts please.
TIA


----------



## Muskt (Nov 12, 2016)

I think it might be a bit slow, but that lends it to more power for the lift and slow to be able to fine adjust--if necessary.  The one I had in Alaska was also slow, but unless in a hurry, it worked very well.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 12, 2016)

My Ford Windstar wiper motor runs my PM25 Z axis at 6 inches per minute. I did not put a speed control on it so I wouldn't be tempted to use it for feed. I'ts a bit faster coming down, but not a lot.


----------



## rbtNmke (Nov 13, 2016)

hello tom, I think ill pop for the ford windstar option (via fleabay). if you have any other tips or suggestions feel free to suggest!
 jerry and tom, thank you for your input.
robt in mke


----------



## jdell42 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is the motor I used.  A few things I don't like about it.. even at 100 RPM it is still too slow for my liking.  Second it draws a lot of current (16A), which was not a problem for me as I had a supply available, but I had to use a bigger supply than I wanted to.  Also it works but could have a bit more torque... a 10 N-M motor would be better.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LCUCEJG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

That would be awesome Lee.  Really get tired of cranking that handle  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Livnpaintball (May 25, 2017)

I need to figure out a good compact system for this.


----------



## neilking (May 28, 2017)

I used a conveyor oven motor and controller. The gear ratio is 600:1. I had to increase the final drive and run the motor at 3000 rpm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (May 28, 2017)

Sorry not near as nice as a PM mill

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (May 28, 2017)

neilking said:


> I used a conveyor oven motor and controller. The gear ratio is 600:1. I had to increase the final drive and run the motor at 3000 rpm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like that works well!


----------



## neilking (May 28, 2017)

It does work well. But it doesn't need the good controller as i just run it at max speed. I think a gear  ratio of 100: 1 for direct drive would be ideal. But i had this stuff laying around, so the price was right.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jun 1, 2017)

I wish there was a bolt on option, i guess I'm lazy. Looks like most people are having to use some sort of gear reduction. It would be nice to have a compact unit like what's on the X axis feeds.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jun 19, 2017)

So I'm thinking of using the parts from either a ATV winch for D.C. Or a mini Hoist for ac power. What do you guys think?


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 25, 2017)

Finished my version a couple days ago, used a atv winch, 15v power supply and lovejoy coupler. Little slower than what I want but it's better than busting knuckles.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2017)

Nicely done! Looks good too! 

You say it's a little slower than you want. It is a single speed only?


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 30, 2017)

Single speed, could throw some move volts to it but don't want to cook it. In reality it could probably handle much more, winches should be robust. Thought about removing the gear reduction but then it might be too fast. Thanks!


----------



## Greebles (Jul 31, 2017)

I really like how compact this is. Having the switch on the "junction box" is a nice way to keep it all in one place.

-Denzil


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you Denzil, that was my goal to keep it compact. I wanted a smaller Drive unit but this was the most economical. Have about $70 in it.


----------

